# Exposing the "White girls are by far the hottest" cope



## brutal_blackpill (Oct 23, 2020)

White girls are the *best* at one thing: frauding and wearing makeup. Lighter skin = accentuates your features through makeup and better ability to pick the right angles with the right pictures. Due to simple physics, good lighting accentuates fairer skin more easily as well. *You guys have been collectively fooled by pictures and makeup. 

It is obvious to me that almost NONE of you have ever dated a white girl. Date one and you will see the truth. I remember waking up one day lying over and looking beside me at the girl who I thought was a 9.5/10 suddenly look like a pale coked up shriveled piece of trash without makeup. I almost wanted to call the United States Navy for the first human discovery of aliens until I realized it was my girlfriend. I thought perhaps it was just my girlfriend. 

But no, I realized this is the case for pretty much all of them, and not just white women, but most women in general. However, more tanned girls, brown girls, latinas, etc have better skin even without makeup. I hope Allah forgives me for the horrible mistake I made.

Without makeup, white girls and asian girls look the worst. I will prove this to you very simply.

Here are 10/10 white girls. Almost everyone here worships Margot Robbie. She is a supposed "gigastacy"

This is her without makeup:





*

I almost puked.

Here is Olivia Wilde, another supposed "gigastacy" without makeup.






*THIS IS NOT A WOMAN. THIS IS A MAN.

HERE IS A RANDOM ASS BROWN PAKISTANI GIRL WITHOUT MAKEUP THAT FOGS THESE SUPPOSED GIGA STACIES TO DIRT. 






YET THE TWO WHITE GIRLS ABOVE ARE WORSHIPPED BY CUCKS SUCH AS 99% of this forum resulting in them becoming filthy rich. *


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 23, 2020)

all girls are subhuman. brown girl are the prettiest without makeup though


----------



## St. Wristcel (Oct 23, 2020)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> all girls are subhuman.


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 23, 2020)

agreed, i showed countless other people who margot robbie is and they still cope.

she's an ugly fucking bitch and yes white women are gods at frauding


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 23, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> *You guys have been collectively fooled by pictures. *


who says this is purely based on pictures?


----------



## 000 (Oct 23, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> *I remember waking up one day lying over and looking beside me at the girl who I thought was a 9.5/10 suddenly look like a pale coked up shriveled piece of trash without makeup.*


----------



## Salludon (Oct 23, 2020)

This afghan girl mogs 99% white girls without even trying






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ThreadMatters (Oct 23, 2020)

*DOESNT MATTER
all are fucking whores regardless of race *



also @TheCopefulCurry avi forever


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 23, 2020)

Latinas and mulattas  >


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Oct 23, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> who says this is purely based on pictures?


Yeah, it's pictures, videos, makeup, etc. Most commonly though, it's pictures.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 23, 2020)

shit thread tbh


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 23, 2020)

🤩😍


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 23, 2020)

absolute cope margot robbie has the best skull development


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Oct 23, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> shit thread tbh


Cope.


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Oct 23, 2020)

Salludon said:


> This afghan girl mogs 99% white girls without even trying
> 
> 
> View attachment 754431































I will have a gf like this or death


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Oct 23, 2020)

Thx OP, really based thread. Cool.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 23, 2020)

Salludon said:


> This afghan girl mogs 99% white girls without even trying
> 
> 
> View attachment 754431


and 99.9% of afghan girls


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 23, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> absolute cope margot robbie has the best skull development


oh shut the fuck up


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Oct 23, 2020)

Spoiler: nsfw for the true foggers


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Oct 23, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> absolute cope margot robbie has the best skull development


No skull for your pasty skin


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Oct 23, 2020)

Muh white queens


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 23, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> No skull for your pasty skin


just tan theory


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Oct 23, 2020)

GymcelDoomer said:


> View attachment 754472
> View attachment 754473
> 
> Muh white queens



that pic on the left


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Oct 23, 2020)

GymcelDoomer said:


> View attachment 754472
> View attachment 754473
> 
> Muh white queens


The ass fucking destroyed me  .

*Reminder that there are men on this forum who would pay 300k just to fuck this alien.*


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Oct 23, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> just tan theory


It's not the tan. It's skin quality.


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Oct 23, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> The ass fucking destroyed me  .
> 
> *Reminder that there are men on this forum who would pay 300k just to fuck this alien.*



It's pathetic. Fully indoctrinated by Jewwood.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 23, 2020)

Stacies are my type


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 23, 2020)

GymcelDoomer said:


> View attachment 754472
> View attachment 754473
> 
> Muh white queens


jesus christ what a hidious lookign whore


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 23, 2020)

Before I opened this thread I knew this would just be another shit thread just cherry picking and I was right.


----------



## Lux (Oct 23, 2020)

*






*


Margot Robbie still fogs here


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 23, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> White girls are the *best* at one thing: frauding and wearing makeup. Lighter skin = accentuates your features through makeup and better ability to pick the right angles with the right pictures. Due to simple physics, good lighting accentuates fairer skin more easily as well. *You guys have been collectively fooled by pictures and makeup.
> 
> It is obvious to me that almost NONE of you have ever dated a white girl. Date one and you will see the truth. I remember waking up one day lying over and looking beside me at the girl who I thought was a 9.5/10 suddenly look like a pale coked up shriveled piece of trash without makeup. I almost wanted to call the United States Navy for the first human discovery of aliens until I realized it was my girlfriend. I thought perhaps it was just my girlfriend.
> 
> ...


White are only good looking when they have tanned skin and neotenous features.


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 23, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just now, stop coping
She look like a fucking cumskin pig while this girl look radiant, caliente and exotic. 
Also, Brunette >Blonde


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Oct 23, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Before I opened this thread I knew this would just be another shit thread just cherry picking and I was right.


*You're right. It is cherrypicking. Literally cherrypicking the universally accepted 10/10 girls and the most worshipped white girls on this forum on purpose. If the 10/10s look trash, what do you think the "7/10" girls look like naturally? I know the space in your head is hollow but try using your brain.*


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Oct 23, 2020)

DAMN THIS NIGGA WROTE A WHOLE FUCKING ESSAY
COME LOOK AT THIS SHIT NIGGA
@PubertyMaxxer


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 23, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> *You're right. It is cherrypicking. Literally cherrypicking the universally accepted 10/10 girls and the most worshipped white girls on this forum on purpose. If the 10/10s look trash, what do you think the "7/10" girls look like naturally? I know the space in your head is hollow but try using your brain.*


@FastBananaCEO is one of the more retarded users on the forum, you should ignore him


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 23, 2020)

*MULLATO GIRLS ARE THE MOST GOOD LOOKING. 
LIKE MMA IS THE MOST EFFECTIVE WAY OF FIGHTING *


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 23, 2020)

KING REIDYZ said:


> Just now, stop coping
> She look like a fucking cumskin pig while this girl look radiant, caliente and exotic.
> Also, Brunette >Blonde


cherrypick i can finds 100s of pics where margot fogs every ethnic foid into self harm


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Oct 23, 2020)

maxxedfalloutdweller said:


> DAMN THIS NIGGA WROTE A WHOLE FUCKING ESSAY
> COME LOOK AT THIS SHIT NIGGA
> @PubertyMaxxer


*His retarded thread immediately inspired me. Judging by the reacts so far, it was worth it. I am glad atleast some people on this forum haven't fallen for Hollywood tricks.*


----------



## Copeful (Oct 23, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> *You're right. It is cherrypicking. Literally cherrypicking the universally accepted 10/10 girls and the most worshipped white girls on this forum on purpose. If the 10/10s look trash, what do you think the "7/10" girls look like naturally? I know the space in your head is hollow but try using your brain.*


_jfl this logic doesnt make sense. 

some girls look better naturally, regardless of ethnicity. your pictures dont prove anything definitively _


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 23, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> *You're right. It is cherrypicking. Literally cherrypicking the universally accepted 10/10 girls and the most worshipped white girls on this forum on purpose. If the 10/10s look trash, what do you think the "7/10" girls look like naturally? I know the space in your head is hollow but try using your brain.*


Just because they're 'universally accepted 10/10 girls' doesn't mean they are. 

Normies don't know anything. Despacito has 7 billion views. 

Real 10/10 whites would still look good without makeup and same goes for any race.


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 23, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> View attachment 754495
> View attachment 754498
> View attachment 754506


she's covered in fake up..


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Oct 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> _jfl this logic doesnt make sense.
> 
> some girls look better naturally, regardless of ethnicity. your pictures dont prove anything definitively _


In general, almost all girls look horrible without makeup. However, white and certain types of asian girls look the worst without. 

Of course it's not definitive but I think using "giga stacies" as good examples is atleast worth writing a post about.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 23, 2020)

Salludon said:


> This afghan girl mogs 99% white girls without even trying
> 
> 
> View attachment 754431


what the hell?man this just gave me a huge lifefuel and i dont even know why since she would probably reject me like im an abused dog.easily a psl 8, would marry without even thinking about it


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 23, 2020)

MrGlutton said:


> she's covered in fake up..


mogs your whole bloodline


----------



## Reiraku (Oct 23, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> Spoiler: nsfw for the true foggers


gotta keep the facemask on


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Oct 23, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> mogs your whole bloodline


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 23, 2020)

MrGlutton said:


> @FastBananaCEO is one of the more retarded users on the forum, you should ignore him


So tell me which race is better looking than whites then?

You just have an inferiroty complex and are jealous because you are of an inferior ethnicity.


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 23, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


>


LOL


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 23, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


>


ur an ethnic who cant cope whites mog your race


----------



## Lux (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Salludon (Oct 23, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> what the hell?man this just gave me a huge lifefuel and i dont even know why since she would probably reject me like im an abused dog.easily a psl 8, would marry without even thinking about it


Inb4 some subhuman gets her in arrange marriage


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 23, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Inb4 some subhuman gets her in arrange marriage


that could happen tbh with some papermaxxed faggot but wow insane stacy she fogs all the other gigastacies imo


----------



## Copeful (Oct 23, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Inb4 some subhuman gets her in arrange marriage


bhai my plan is to travel abroad and find a muslim stacy for arrange marriage tbh


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 23, 2020)

Post random bad candid pics vs perfect selfielmao. Cherry picked pics don’t prove anything 

I’ve asked ethnic guys online and irl and they all say they prefer white girls

Ethnic guys date ugliest white chicks and act like they just won a lottery. Come on man this thread is bullshit we both know that

@inceletto @Mathafack Turkish girls are like whitest ethnics and still subhuman compared to French and Ukrainian chicks right ??


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 23, 2020)

ethnic femorrhoids are fucking disgusting compared to white women. the best looking ethnic femorrhoid is a becky white girl.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> bhai my plan is to travel abroad and find a muslim stacy for arrange marriage tbh


facts bhai.marriagemaxx or death


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 23, 2020)

@Chineseguyslefort i asked you this before but I forgot to screenshot for coppers. 
would you date a 9/10 Chinese girl or 4/10 white girl ??


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Oct 23, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> ur an ethnic who cant cope whites mog your race


Only thing you‘re better than me in is worshipping women who don’t even know you exist.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Oct 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Post random bad candid pics vs perfect selfielmao. Cherry picked pics don’t prove anything
> 
> I’ve asked ethnic guys online and irl and they all say they prefer white girls
> 
> ...


35/100 of turkey is white
these girls will look like average balkan slavs, meds and caucasian(circassians, etc) the rest will be mostly ethnic shit


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 23, 2020)

Salludon said:


> This afghan girl mogs 99% white girls without even trying
> 
> 
> View attachment 754431


>face caked in fakeup 
>isnt frauding
come on


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 23, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> Only thing you‘re better than me in is worshipping women who don’t even know you exist.


i dont worship anyone i wouldve changed my avi a long time ago but people recognize me by it


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 23, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> 35/100 of turkey is white
> the girls will look like average balkan slavs, meds and caucasian(circassians, etc) the rest will be mostly ethnic shit


Bcz many Turks have Balkan origins and they’re the only good looking Turkish girls


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 23, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> >face caked in fakeup
> >isnt frauding
> come on


you can see her feautures under the make up,i would bet she looks good even with no makeup


----------



## Lux (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Copeful (Oct 23, 2020)

*@Biggdink AND @brutal_blackpill ARGUMENTS ARE THE BEST TBH 




*


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 23, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> you can see her feautures under the make up,i would bet she looks good even with no makeup


ive seen dozens of chicks like that, nothing special.


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> *@Biggdink AND @brutal_blackpill ARGUMENTS ARE THE BEST TBH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


90% of ethnics disagree with him


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 23, 2020)

JUST BE CURRY


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> 90% of ethnics disagree with him


im the only ethnic that agrees. but legit though this thread is a gigacope.


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> 90% of ethnics disagree with him


nobody takes what you say seriously

you're a major idiot


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 23, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> ive seen dozens of chicks like that, nothing special.


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 23, 2020)

MrGlutton said:


> nobody takes what you say seriously
> 
> you're a major idiot


Another copper


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Oct 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Bcz many Turks have Balkan origins and they’re the only good looking Turkish girls


look at black sea girls
they are whiter than amerimutts from exemple
I'm from here and ethnically crimean ukrainian and georgian

and no lol slav ones are not only the gl ones, anatolian pheno fit pretty well girls but is disgusting on men


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 23, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> View attachment 754527


trust me. shes subhuman compared to the girls i see on a daily basis lol.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 23, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> look at black sea girls
> they are whiter than amerimutts from exemple
> I'm from here and ethnically crimean ukrainian and georgian
> 
> ...


right one fogs


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 23, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> trust me. shes subhuman compared to the girls i see on a daily basis lol.


where do you live faggot?what would you rate her?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 23, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> where do you live faggot?what would you rate her?


i live in the netherlands. and i cant say with all that fakeup. germanic women: good harmony, facial bones and tall. these ethnic females dont even come close to it.


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Oct 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> 90% of ethnics disagree with him


This thread was posted not even 15 minutes ago and already has a good amount of likes. Keep coping.

Also, stop the fake hostility. If you saw me in real life, you’d want to hug me. Biggdink? More like BigPink.


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 23, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> look at black sea girls
> they are whiter than amerimutts from exemple
> I'm from here and ethnically crimean ukrainian and georgian
> 
> ...


These girls don’t look middle eastern


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 23, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> i live in the netherlands. and i cant say with all that fakeup. germanic women: good harmony, facial bones and tall. these ethnic females dont even come close to it.


bro you are coping tbh she fogs hard idk what your country's foids look like but that foid is at least psl 7


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 23, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> bro you are coping tbh she fogs hard idk what your country's foids look like but that foid is at least psl 7


no bro trust me. shes subhuman compared to the natives here. @Gudru


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 23, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> This thread was posted not even 15 minutes ago and already has a good amount of likes. Keep coping.
> 
> Also, stop the fake hostility. If you saw me in real life, you’d want to hug me. Biggdink? More like BigPink.
> 
> View attachment 754538


I’m not being hostile, but I’ve asked many ethnic guys. Ok 90% is an exaggeration but I’d say majority of ethnic men prefer white girls


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Oct 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> These girls don’t look middle eastern


turks aren't middle eastern tho, there is like 3 millions arabs in turkey and that's all
the girls I posted have the typical ethnic anatolian phenotype


----------



## Copeful (Oct 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> @Chineseguyslefort i asked you this before but I forgot to screenshot for coppers.
> would you date a 9/10 Chinese girl or 4/10 white girl ??


Ok this is copeus maximus . the only people that unironically do this grew up in a 3rd world country with a low white population, where whites have inflated status .


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 23, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> no bro trust me. shes subhuman compared to the natives here. @Gudru


if you ever have some pics of a random stacy from your entourage pm it.my parents went vacationmaxxing to germany and my dad said german foids get fogged hard by french even tho french arent even that great imo.maybe i should vacationmaxx to netherlands.


----------



## Golang (Oct 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> bhai my plan is to travel abroad and find a muslim stacy for arrange marriage tbh


You will probably have more luck finding a unicorn golden dragon


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> I’m not being hostile, but I’ve asked many ethnic guys. Ok 90% is an exaggeration but I’d say majority of ethnic men prefer white girls


just fucking lol i do like white girls but thats not my preference i would date any stacy from anywhere in the world and so think my homies,where are you from?like where did you meet those ethnics?


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Ok this is copeus maximus . the only people that unironically do this grew up in a 3rd world country with a low white population, where whites have inflated status .


Actually most immigrant ethnics stick with their own kind. But I’ve seen westernized ethnics with ugly whites girls


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Oct 23, 2020)

white girls in western countries are ugly dogshit... in the east they can be very hot.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 23, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> no bro trust me. shes subhuman compared to the natives here. @Gudru


indeed ethnics girls are invisible here in netherlands @brutal_blackpill will keep coping tho


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 23, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> white girls in western countries are ugly dogshit... in the east they can be very hot.


facts,eastern europe foids fog hard


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 23, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> just fucking lol i do like white girls but thats not my preference i would date any stacy from anywhere in the world and so think my homies,where are you from?like where did you meet those ethnics?


Stacys are exception I’m talking average/above average chicks. I’ve asked asian, Indian and Latino guys irl 

Most guys can’t get stacys


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 23, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> indeed ethnics girls are invisible here in netherlands @brutal_blackpill will keep coping tho


damn thats crazy i will consider vacationmaxxing then


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Stacys are exception I’m talking average/above average chicks. I’ve asked asian, Indian and Latino guys irl
> 
> Most guys can’t get stacys


avarage?yeah then that changes completely,for me the best looking avarage foids are white sand and mulattas latinas but blacks and asian foids are not really my thing when avarage


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Oct 23, 2020)

she looks what for u? @Biggdink


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Oct 23, 2020)

brazilian girls fog


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 23, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> avarage?yeah then that changes completely,for me the best looking avarage foids are white sand and mulattas latinas but blacks and asian foids are not really my thing when avarage


Average sand chick isn’t cute tho. Most have recessed chins, narrow faces and long noses @Golang


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 23, 2020)

alexjones said:


> brazilian girls fog


fogged by russians


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 23, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> she looks what for u? @Biggdink
> View attachment 754561
> View attachment 754562


Greek/Italian pheno


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Average sand chick isn’t cute tho. Most have recessed chins, narrow faces and long noses @Golang


not where i live they are pretty forward grown and pretty cute actually.im from france and they indeed look cute but depends on location cause in italy sand foids are indeed not very gl


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Oct 23, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> fogged by russians
> 
> View attachment 754564


fogged by average south brazilian girl


----------



## Golang (Oct 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Average sand chick isn’t cute tho. Most have recessed chins, narrow faces and long noses @Golang


Arab women are disgustingly ugly, even with pounds of makeup they look still like an evil witch from a Disney movie.




Subhuman with the makeup, imagine without it


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 23, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> not where i live they are pretty forward grown and pretty cute actually.im from france and they indeed look cute but depends on location cause in italy sand foids are indeed not very gl


Most middle eastern chicks aren’t good looking idk about Moroccans I’ve never met one


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 23, 2020)

alexjones said:


> fogged by average south brazilian girl
> View attachment 754569


subhuman


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 23, 2020)

Golang said:


> Arab women are disgustingly ugly, even with pounds of makeup they looks like a witch from a Disney movie.
> View attachment 754570
> 
> Subhuman with the makeup, imagine without it


Looks like every arab chick from my school/uni


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 23, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> White girls are the *best* at one thing: frauding and wearing makeup. Lighter skin = accentuates your features through makeup and better ability to pick the right angles with the right pictures. Due to simple physics, good lighting accentuates fairer skin more easily as well. *You guys have been collectively fooled by pictures and makeup.
> 
> It is obvious to me that almost NONE of you have ever dated a white girl. Date one and you will see the truth. I remember waking up one day lying over and looking beside me at the girl who I thought was a 9.5/10 suddenly look like a pale coked up shriveled piece of trash without makeup. I almost wanted to call the United States Navy for the first human discovery of aliens until I realized it was my girlfriend. I thought perhaps it was just my girlfriend.
> 
> ...


holy fuck here we go again


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Looks like every arab chick from my school/uni


well now i see why you think that,she is legit psl 2 her looksmatch roped before i was even born.btw i wasnt talking only about moroccans,algerian and tunisian foids are gl too in general here in baguetteland


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Oct 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Greek/Italian pheno



she has typical turkish pheno (not considered white) lol

so are turks white or greeks ethnic?


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 23, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> well now i see why you think that,she is legit psl 2 her looksmatch roped before i was even born.btw i wasnt talking only about moroccans,algerian and tunisian foids are gl too in general here in baguetteland


Lebanese, Palestinian , Jordanian, Egyptian , Iraqi women are subhuman


----------



## SpiritAnimal (Oct 23, 2020)

Asians age the best out of any race.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Lebanese, Palestinian , Jordanian, Egyptian , Iraqi women are subhuman


those type of sand ethnicities are as rare as dinosaurs here so idk but if they generally look like the psl2 foid it is indeed over


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 23, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> she has typical turkish pheno (not considered white) lol
> 
> so are turks white or greeks ethnic?


Greeks are ethnics of Europe. I’m trying to find this meme but can’t rn


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Oct 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Greeks are ethnics of Europe. I’m trying to find this meme but can’t rn


u will find all of these faces in greece/italy
sfcel just can't accept than moslems share the same dna


----------



## Golang (Oct 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Looks like every arab chick from my school/uni


The worst thing is that they think they're hot shit  


Zakkr01_ita said:


> btw i wasnt talking only about moroccans,algerian and tunisian foids are gl too in general here in baguetteland


All of their ancestors got "raped" by French men so it makes sense why they mog true 100% sand whores.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 23, 2020)

Golang said:


> The worst thing is that they think they're hot shit
> 
> All of their ancestors got "raped" by French men so it makes sense why they mog true 100% sand whores.


well that could be,im moroccan myself and i look cumskin as fuck.but now its quite the opposite you will struggle to find pure blooded french people there and sand niggas and BBC slay the most,its as if its "cool" for a french foid to get dicked down by a BBC or thugmaxxed sand nigga


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 23, 2020)

Yeaa I once talked to this sub human Jordanian girl back in hs and she told everyone I’m interested in her and was trying to get with her


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 23, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> well that could be,im moroccan myself and i look cumskin as fuck.but now its quite the opposite you will struggle to find pure blooded french people there and sand niggas and BBC slay the most,its as if its "cool" for a french foid to get dicked down by a BBC or thugmaxxed sand nigga


Are French guys ugly or just low t fags ? Reason why I’m racepilled is bcz I’ve heard many decent ethnics complain here including black guys. but ugly tall white guys have no problem 

I wish I took screenshots of fb status couple of years ago but I didn’t know about blackpill back then


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 23, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> if you ever have some pics of a random stacy from your entourage pm it.my parents went vacationmaxxing to germany and my dad said german foids get fogged hard by french even tho french arent even that great imo.maybe i should vacationmaxx to netherlands.


germans and dutch are different bro. french foids are subhuman compared to dutch.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Are French guys ugly or just low t fags ? Reason why I’m racepilled is bcz I’ve heard many decent ethnics complain here including black guys. but ugly tall white guys have no problem
> 
> I wish I took screenshots of fb status couple of years ago but I didn’t know about blackpill back then


the thing is, im unironically yet to meet a pure blood french faggot tbh.but "white" men are not low t or anything but they are just more shy usually and less social circlemaxxed.but i have few cumskins in my social circle and they slay just as much as my thugmaxxed BBC and sand nigga friends


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 23, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> the thing is, im unironically yet to meet a pure blood french faggot tbh.but "white" men are not low t or anything but they are just more shy usually and less social circlemaxxed.but i have few cumskins in my social circle and they slay just as much as my thugmaxxed BBC and sand nigga friends


Being shy is death sentence even if you’re above average even tho autists here would disagree


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Being shy is death sentence even if you’re above average even tho autists here would disagree


i have witnessed just be socialmaxxed theory so many times in my life its insane i think above avarage faggots in here dont slay shit cause of autism tbh.i said this many times but the biggest slayer i know is a thugmaxxed sand nigga but he is short and some users here rated him pretty low and said i mog him even tho he slay mogs the whole campus jfl,everyone knows him at uni and he is incredibly statusmaxxed with social circle


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 23, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> i have witnessed just be socialmaxxed theory so many times in my life its insane i think above avarage faggots in here dont slay shit cause of autism tbh.i said this many times but the biggest slayer i know is a thugmaxxed sand nigga but he is short and some users here rated him pretty low and said i mog him even tho he slay mogs the whole campus jfl,everyone knows him at uni and he is incredibly statusmaxxed with social circle


Status >>>>>> looks


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Status >>>>>> looks


i have a theory that status and social circle mogs looks only before you careermaxx cause i also saw many of my thugmaxxed friends that were gigaslayers(including my sand nigga cousin)but that after finishing school,getting a job and leaving the school's social circle that gave them status they stopped slaying as much while above avarage men that in school didnt get shit started slay mogging my cousin even tho he bullied them in school.after leaving school and losing your status/socialcircle halo the only thing that can keep you slaying is your looks


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 23, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Status >>>>>> looks


but in school/uni social circle and status indeed mog looks


----------



## TheChosenChad (Oct 23, 2020)

I see this going on reddit tbh



GymcelDoomer said:


> View attachment 754472
> View attachment 754473
> 
> Muh white queens


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 23, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> cherrypick i can finds 100s of pics where margot fogs every ethnic foid into self harm


Cope asf, blonde inferior to ethnic foid
I can find you a ton shit of north African who mog her back to her mom's basement


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 23, 2020)

alexjones said:


> fogged by average south brazilian girl
> View attachment 754569


Tbh, Irina and Adrianna are equal in my opinion


----------



## MadVisionary (Oct 23, 2020)

No,the white woman is still the most beautiful, only at the prime,when it has collagen and no expression mark.
Anyone gets worse when they wake up.
You took examples of old women, I'm sure if you take a picture of Margot aged 15, she would be fine.

The correct thing would be to say that the beauty of the white woman is ephemeral, because she ages like shit.


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 23, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> So tell me which race is better looking than whites then?
> 
> You just have an inferiroty complex and are jealous because you are of an inferior ethnicity.


ARAB


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 23, 2020)

KING REIDYZ said:


> ARAB


Proof?


----------



## Golang (Oct 23, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Proof?


There isn’t any because Arabs are subhumans


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 23, 2020)

Golang said:


> Arab women are disgustingly ugly, even with pounds of makeup they look still like an evil witch from a Disney movie.
> View attachment 754570
> 
> Subhuman with the makeup, imagine without it


Cope asf.


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 23, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Proof?


They look like white people but more exotic, imo
Plus on average there's more arab stacies than white Stacies, 
The average white girl look like that :




While the average arab :





ALSO, Arab women have better bodies.


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 23, 2020)

Golang said:


> There isn’t any because Arabs are subhumans


Cope as usual


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 23, 2020)

KING REIDYZ said:


> They look like white people but more exotic, imo
> Plus on average there's more arab stacies than white Stacies,
> The average white girl look like that :
> View attachment 754693
> ...


arab girls from my expierience are absolutely disgusting


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 23, 2020)

MadVisionary said:


> No,the white woman is still the most beautiful, only at the prime,when it has collagen and no expression mark.
> Anyone gets worse when they wake up.
> You took examples of old women, I'm sure if you take a picture of Margot aged 15, she would be fine.
> 
> The correct thing would be to say that the beauty of the white woman is ephemeral, because she ages like shit.


Arab fog hard


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 23, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> no bro trust me. shes subhuman compared to the natives here. @Gudru


Tbh it's so mixed here when it comes to attractiveness and ancestry where I live that I've stopped giving attention to it when it comes to how girls look. Good looking is good looking, yeah Dutch girls can be pretty attractive I think after that it's morrocan girls. Turkish girls have mustaches xd


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 23, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> arab girls from my expierience are absolutely disgusting


I'm mean you live in a Netherlands village, that's pretty logical. Come in France, and you'll see how Arab women mog white girls, they have better bodies and take care lore of themselves.


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Oct 23, 2020)

Just lol at all these copeing subhumans in this thread 


Spoiler







BBC ABOVE ALL ELSE


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 23, 2020)

Bumo


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 23, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Tbh it's so mixed here when it comes to attractiveness and ancestry where I live that I've stopped giving attention to it when it comes to how girls look. Good looking is good looking, yeah Dutch girls can be pretty attractive I think after that it's morrocan girls. Turkish girls have mustaches xd


really? i think the moroccans are SUBHUMANS as well. same with turkish. aside from the dutch ive never seen gl girls.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 23, 2020)

Golang said:


> There isn’t any because Arabs are subhumans


Jfl


----------



## Copeful (Oct 23, 2020)

KING REIDYZ said:


> They look like white people but more exotic, imo
> Plus on average there's more arab stacies than white Stacies,
> The average white girl look like that :
> View attachment 754693
> ...


Average Arab girl does not look like that what r u on


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 23, 2020)

This is why I always ask for a pic without makeup


----------



## Golang (Oct 23, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Average Arab girl does not look like that what r u on


He's high on Falafel


----------



## Entschuldigung (Oct 23, 2020)

Copium is being donated here?


----------



## Orcapositivo (Oct 23, 2020)

Big cope


----------



## Greecgawd (Oct 24, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> arab girls from my expierience are absolutely disgusting


Arab girls are disgusting cuz they never gave me a chance theory


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 24, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Average Arab girl does not look like that what r u on


Where i live they look like this, i'm not lying


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 24, 2020)

Golang said:


> He's high on Falafel


Couscous maybe, but average Arab foid mog average white girl, the average white girl don't have any lips, pale as shit, look like a mole rat pig, no ass, yellow teeth.


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 24, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> White girls are the *best* at one thing: frauding and wearing makeup. Lighter skin = accentuates your features through makeup and better ability to pick the right angles with the right pictures. Due to simple physics, good lighting accentuates fairer skin more easily as well. *You guys have been collectively fooled by pictures and makeup.
> 
> It is obvious to me that almost NONE of you have ever dated a white girl. Date one and you will see the truth. I remember waking up one day lying over and looking beside me at the girl who I thought was a 9.5/10 suddenly look like a pale coked up shriveled piece of trash without makeup. I almost wanted to call the United States Navy for the first human discovery of aliens until I realized it was my girlfriend. I thought perhaps it was just my girlfriend.
> 
> ...



Keep coping and race baiting you bangladeshi rat.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 24, 2020)

*EVA CUDMORE IS AN EXCEPTION









Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.





her with no makeup, filter, and just woke up




Your browser is not able to display this video.



*


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Oct 24, 2020)

Proex said:


> *EVA CUDMORE IS AN EXCEPTION
> View attachment 755385
> 
> View attachment 755387
> ...


I give her 3 years until she hits her wall


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Oct 24, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> White girls are the *best* at one thing: frauding and wearing makeup. Lighter skin = accentuates your features through makeup and better ability to pick the right angles with the right pictures. Due to simple physics, good lighting accentuates fairer skin more easily as well. *You guys have been collectively fooled by pictures and makeup.
> 
> It is obvious to me that almost NONE of you have ever dated a white girl. Date one and you will see the truth. I remember waking up one day lying over and looking beside me at the girl who I thought was a 9.5/10 suddenly look like a pale coked up shriveled piece of trash without makeup. I almost wanted to call the United States Navy for the first human discovery of aliens until I realized it was my girlfriend. I thought perhaps it was just my girlfriend.
> 
> ...


Bruh the Olivia Wilde pic caused a brain clot. I think I’ll need surgery. Main problem with white bitvhes is their lack of eyebrows (Or lighter brows) or bad colouring (untanned or pale ghostly looking) tbh


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Oct 24, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> White girls are the *best* at one thing: frauding and wearing makeup. Lighter skin = accentuates your features through makeup and better ability to pick the right angles with the right pictures. Due to simple physics, good lighting accentuates fairer skin more easily as well. *You guys have been collectively fooled by pictures and makeup.
> 
> It is obvious to me that almost NONE of you have ever dated a white girl. Date one and you will see the truth. I remember waking up one day lying over and looking beside me at the girl who I thought was a 9.5/10 suddenly look like a pale coked up shriveled piece of trash without makeup. I almost wanted to call the United States Navy for the first human discovery of aliens until I realized it was my girlfriend. I thought perhaps it was just my girlfriend.
> 
> ...


Lebanese women were the hottest for me personally


----------



## Ocelot (Oct 24, 2020)

Proex said:


> *EVA CUDMORE IS AN EXCEPTION
> View attachment 755385
> 
> View attachment 755387
> ...


would violently fuck her ass until my dick falls off ngl


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Oct 24, 2020)

KING REIDYZ said:


> They look like white people but more exotic, imo
> Plus on average there's more arab stacies than white Stacies,
> The average white girl look like that :
> View attachment 754693
> ...


Can confirm from being in both


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Oct 24, 2020)

Golang said:


> Arab women are disgustingly ugly, even with pounds of makeup they look still like an evil witch from a Disney movie.
> View attachment 754570
> 
> Subhuman with the makeup, imagine without it


Thats not even a 6 on the arab scale jfl, where did you find this trash


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Oct 24, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Normies don't know anything. Despacito has 7 billion views.


Lmaoooooo that’s such a sick analogy dyiinngg


----------



## Golang (Oct 24, 2020)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Thats not even a 6 on the arab scale jfl, where did you find this trash


Just google “Arab women” and prepare for the subhuman gallery, the thing is, the average Arab looks like that if not worst


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 24, 2020)

Golang said:


> He's high on Falafel


he is from france like me and the foid is a moroccan sand bitch.i told you in france sand foids look good and they def look like that if not better.but as i said before it depends on location cause in italy sand foids are not gl even tho they are the same ethnicity as those in france aka moroccan algerian and tunisian


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 24, 2020)

@TheCopefulCurry I see u. Removed a react u sneaky faggot.


----------



## Copeful (Oct 24, 2020)

Proex said:


> @TheCopefulCurry I see u. Removed a react u sneaky faggot.
> View attachment 755971
> View attachment 755972


i was changing it


----------



## Copeful (Oct 24, 2020)

KING REIDYZ said:


> Where i live they look like this, i'm not lying


ur bullshitting . shes a stacy jfl .


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Oct 24, 2020)

Dear Ethnics,
Please go for you own women instead. No one pressures you to go for white women.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 24, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> Dear Ethnics,
> Please go for you own women instead. No one pressures you to go for white women.


who fucked your girlfriend bro?dont worry not all ethnics are like that


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Oct 24, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> who fucked your girlfriend bro?dont worry not all ethnics are like that


nice interpretation of my post but I am not scared by the average or below ethnic to take the white women of my interest. Not even close. And the point is, most ethnics who browse this forum do not even mog the average white guy


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 24, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> nice interpretation of my post but I am not scared by the average or below ethnic to take the white women of my interest. Not even close. And the point is, most ethnics who browse this forum do not even mog the average white guy


oh really? as far as im concerned the ethnics here look pretty damn good,salludon could run poor paki farmer game and still slay high value richmaxxed white foids


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Oct 24, 2020)

Golang said:


> Just google “Arab women” and prepare for the subhuman gallery, the thing is, the average Arab looks like that if not worst


If google is your parameter for representation of an ethnicity or class, why don’t you google “black couple” and then “white couple“. You’re in for a surprise. Idk man you might even like it 🤣🤣


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 24, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> ur bullshitting . shes a stacy jfl .


I'm not bullshiting, the average white girl is mogged by the average arab girl, it is what it is.


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Oct 24, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> oh really? as far as im concerned the ethnics here look pretty damn good,salludon could run poor paki farmer game and still slay high value richmaxxed white foids


so you are saying that Salludon is the average ethnic on here?


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 24, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> Dear Ethnics,
> Please go for you own women instead. No one pressures you to go for white women.


Exactly, only curry wish to date blonde girls with blue eyes


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 24, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> so you are saying that Salludon is the average ethnic on here?


absolutely not jfl he mogs 99.9% of faggots in here let alone ethnics,what i said is that here on avarage ethnics do look good and definetly mog avarage cumskin but the issue wit this discussion is that it is worthless since you could be right if the ugly ones dont post


----------



## Golang (Oct 24, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> Dear Ethnics,
> Please go for you own women instead. No one pressures you to go for white women.


Our women hate us as well


----------



## Golang (Oct 24, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> all ethnics who exist do not even mog the average white guy


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 24, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> so you are saying that Salludon is the average ethnic on here?


also i dont give a shit, im not like those retarded ethnics that only go for white foids,but if i happen to like a cumskin bitch and she like me back im not gonna change my mind cause a faggot on here said so.deal with it,cumskins slay ethnic foids and ethnic men slay white foids it can happen and you can only moan about it unless you hitlermaxx take over the world and genocidemaxx to save your foids that WANT to get some ethnic dick


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Oct 24, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> also i dont give a shit


you certainly do, as my original post was a banter


----------



## Golang (Oct 24, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> *ethnic men slay* white foids







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 24, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> you certainly do, as my original post was a banter


i dont think you understand,by i dont give a shit i just meant that im not after white foids like you think ethnics are.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 24, 2020)

Golang said:


> View attachment 756129


BBC's and sand niggas are the biggest slayers in france so you can laugh all you want but as we are talking a thugmaxxed sand nigga or BBC is dicking down a white foid


----------



## Golang (Oct 24, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> BBC's and sand niggas are the biggest slayers in france so you can laugh all you want but as we are talking a thugmaxxed sand nigga or BBC is dicking down a white foid


Tales from the desert


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Oct 24, 2020)

Too many coping white guys and self loathing ethnics in this thread can’t accept this fact 😂


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 24, 2020)

Golang said:


> Tales from the desert




mirin?


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Oct 24, 2020)

Golang said:


> Tales from the desert


----------



## john2 (Oct 25, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> View attachment 754495
> View attachment 754498
> View attachment 754506


Margot is a true fogger. White women fog women of any other races, this is a fact.
The ethnics just made this thread to improve their own women's image. Don't mind this thread.


----------



## pakipassion (Oct 25, 2020)

most people everywehere are average looking , whites just have less ugly people hence better average .


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Oct 25, 2020)

pakipassion said:


> most people everywehere are average looking , whites just have less ugly people hence better average .


Cope. Whites don’t have any less ugly people. They just fraud better.


----------



## pakipassion (Oct 26, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> Cope. Whites don’t have any less ugly people. They just fraud better.


Why will I cope with this,when I am a paki


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Oct 26, 2020)

Dn rd moneki


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 3, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> So tell me which race is better looking than whites then?
> 
> You just have an inferiroty complex and are jealous because you are of an inferior ethnicity.


mixed/mulatto


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Nov 3, 2020)

Races are not of equal beauty. Whites are the most beautiful on average. Lots of women of other races fog most whites too such as some asians, latinos, arabs and mulattos. But on average these don't look anywhere as good as whites.

Some races are just ugly, most of them are unfuckable. 

What race you are of determines what you're naturally interested in and what you grow up seeing determines some of it.
A white born in an all-black area would most likely find black women some of the hottest unlike what it is for most whites.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 3, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> turks aren't middle eastern tho, there is like 3 millions arabs in turkey and that's all
> the girls I posted have the typical ethnic anatolian phenotype


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 3, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> i have witnessed just be socialmaxxed theory so many times in my life its insane i think above avarage faggots in here dont slay shit cause of autism tbh.i said this many times but the biggest slayer i know is a thugmaxxed sand nigga but he is short and some users here rated him pretty low and said i mog him even tho he slay mogs the whole campus jfl,everyone knows him at uni and he is incredibly statusmaxxed with social circle


pm me him


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 3, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> This is why I always ask for a pic without makeup


This Nigga based asf lmao😂

Asking for a pic might not always work though, the girl could feel you're shallow or offended. Ik it's sound ridicoulous but that's the state of foids nowadays. Unless you're Chad/Tyrone and/or she really wants you, that might backfire. Most chicks are more subhuman than most men w/o makeup anyways, lmao.


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Apr 3, 2021)

most women aren’t attractive anyways

i really want an asian/mixed black gf though


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Apr 3, 2021)

Asian girls have always been the most desirable to men of every race, because they are easy on the eyes and maintain a youthful appeal that doesn't go away until at least the 50s.

White men are the most desirable men; Asian women are the most desirable females; the offspring are always attractive A natural pairing for the next step in evolution, if you ask me.


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Apr 3, 2021)

brutal_blackpill said:


> *It is obvious to me that almost NONE of you have ever dated a white girl. Date one and you will see the truth. I remember waking up one day lying over and looking beside me at the girl who I thought was a 9.5/10 suddenly look like a pale coked up shriveled piece of trash without makeup. I almost wanted to call the United States Navy for the first human discovery of aliens until I realized it was my girlfriend. I thought perhaps it was just my girlfriend. *



White girls go insane because I'm a moderately goodlooking, tall dude who treats them all like my sister (unless Russian, Polish or Hungarian, Latvian etc., I'll make an exception for such girls) because I'm too busy trying to court the Indian and Asian girls who treat me like the gift to mankind I am lol


----------

